# TRice Split or Arbor Split??



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

I am trying to decide between the Travis Rice Split or the Arbor Abascas Split. I know they have two diffrent profiles, and are two diffrent boards. Here are my concerns: the arbor might be too soft of a board, and the C2 on the lib will make it hard to maintain traction while skinning. I have lib boards and like the C2, how is the arbor "system" compare? What do you guys think? Any recommendation?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i think Killclimbz said that the arbor is good for skinning. You should be able to find his review. 

I have a t.rice split, honestly unless you are getting a smoking deal (i did), get something with some setback. Unless you ride a ton of switch and throw 1s or 5s in pow why ride a twin?


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I have the c2bx on my billy goat and it is somewhat harder to skin but not impossible. and I wouldn't not get the board based on that fact if you like the ride of the C2. 

And fwiw, my friend completely destroyed his abascus's base (core shots, blown out edge) yesterday riding over thin cover. I rode the same crap with my diy rock split and didn't suffer any major damage. Maybe its just bad luck or maybe arbors aren't built as tough as others. But he does like how it rides


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Abacus did skin surprisingly well for me. The profile gives you a fair amount of contact under the touring brackets. The board is a tad softer than I am used too. I did take it on some big lines and it was fine. The base material is a little soft. Much like Voile's base. 

Doesn't lib use extruded on some of their bases? That may not be the ideal way to go but damn if extruded can't tak an absolute beating and barely show a mark. I am starting to think it is not bad at all for splitting.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> The Abacus did skin surprisingly well for me. The profile gives you a fair amount of contact under the touring brackets. The board is a tad softer than I am used too. I did take it on some big lines and it was fine. The base material is a little soft. Much like Voile's base.
> 
> Doesn't lib use extruded on some of their bases? That may not be the ideal way to go but damn if extruded can't tak an absolute beating and barely show a mark. I am starting to think it is not bad at all for splitting.


Thanks for the info. Is it Abacus stiff enought to really plow throught the snow? How is the abacus compare to the Trice in regards to stiffness of the board? Just worry that it will be too soft and the rocker tech, that it will banana out.

The only thing I don't like about the Trice, is that it is a twin.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

between those two, having ridden neither - the lib for sure. there are just way way too many anecdotal reports of arbors having soft, easy to damage bases for it not to be a real issue. for sure more than any other manufacturer imo.

you don't want holes and tears in the base of what will probably be your most expensive investment of a setup...


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> between those two, having ridden neither - the lib for sure. there are just way way too many anecdotal reports of arbors having soft, easy to damage bases for it not to be a real issue. for sure more than any other manufacturer imo.
> 
> you don't want holes and tears in the base of what will probably be your most expensive investment of a setup...


I know the base will be softer, which has a greater chance of being damamged. I was wondering about the actual stiffness of the board not the base.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

PNWsnow said:


> I know the base will be softer, which has a greater chance of being damamged. I was wondering about the actual stiffness of the board not the base.


.... and what i'm saying is it doesn't even matter, the arbor is a no-go because its a splitboard that gets thrashed and ruined easily.

but to address that - there are more reasons to want the stiffer board: 

splits are split and lose stiffness from being two pieces instead of one;

you'll be riding in the bc - ie ungroomed, pow, chunder, stiffer is better; 

and you'll weigh more with bc gear, stiffer will hold up to the weight better with less chatter/flop.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It was stiff enough to plow through knee to waste deep snow for me. This was in the Rockies and not the PNW. I think the stiffness argument is rather moot. It is as stiff as it is going to be for the split version. Boards that are a tad bit softer are nicer to ride in the pow imo. Not ridiculously soft, but boards don't need to be 2x4 stiff either. 

The Arbor does have a softer base. I did end up giving it a beating on my last couple of outings on it. I don't think you hit nearly the shit in the PNW as you do in the Colorado Rockies either. But you will tag stuff at times no doubt. 

I got to imagine the T Rice is a stiffer board. I haven't ridden it. Just the Abacus. 

Is there any particular reason you are just looking at those two models? There are plenty of other splits out there. I have a feeling that you can get a good deal on those two particular models. Which will do the job.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> It was stiff enough to plow through knee to waste deep snow for me. This was in the Rockies and not the PNW. I think the stiffness argument is rather mute. It is as stiff as it is going to be for the split version. Boards that are a tad bit softer are nicer to ride in the pow imo. Not ridiculously soft, but boards don't need to be 2x4 stiff either.
> 
> The Arbor does have a softer base. I did end up giving it a beating on my last couple of outings on it. I don't think you hit nearly the shit in the PNW as you do in the Colorado Rockies either. But you will tag stuff at times no doubt.
> 
> ...


No particular reason for the two boards, they are just one that people have recomended to me. All of my solid boards are Libs or Gnus.

I was looking at the jone solution but read they have quality problems.I will be riding around the Calgary area mostly. Do you have any recomendations? I just want a sold trust worthy board that is going to last more than a season.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I love my Gnu Billy Goat. That thing is built like a tank. Its pretty stiff and can take a beating. But its pretty heavy compared to other splits and as I mentioned early, the c2bx profile makes it harder to skin in certain situations.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

mhaas said:


> I love my Gnu Billy Goat. That thing is built like a tank. Its pretty stiff and can take a beating. But its pretty heavy compared to other splits and as I mentioned early, the c2bx profile makes it harder to skin in certain situations.


I like the Billy Goat, they just dont make it long enough. I was looking for something around 164. I know there is people out there that will argue that 2cm is not much of a diffrent but i think diffrent. Thanks for the recomendation.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PNWsnow said:


> No particular reason for the two boards, they are just one that people have recomended to me. All of my solid boards are Libs or Gnus.
> 
> I was looking at the jone solution but read they have quality problems.I will be riding around the Calgary area mostly. Do you have any recomendations? I just want a sold trust worthy board that is going to last more than a season.


Venture and Never Summer both make super bomber splits. I got to demo the Prospector last season and the flat spot under the touring brackets does solve a lot of the climbing issues with rocker. I had good traction in some icy spots where I have slipped before last spring. It also keeps the rocker between the feet feel you'd expect out of aboard with the rocker camber profile. 

Venture's just skin great. Flat between the feet means you are getting a ton of skin contact. One of the best for skinning. Everyone really seems to like the Zelix. That one or the Zephyr would probably be the models you would want to look at. Pretty outrageous float with Venture's too. Their boards are built very well for floating in powder. 

The Rossi XV is also a great board. Pretty tough too. The one I demo'd had an extruded base and though that doesn't sound as good as a sintered base, an extruded base can take a beating. There were some serious rock hits on that board and it barely left a mark on the base. I also did not have any issues with glide. I was pretty much getting to the same spots before losing speed as with any other board. The board does have camber between the bindings, but not very pronounced. 

I think any of those three would do the job for you. Along with what you are already looking at.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Venture and Never Summer both make super bomber splits. I got to demo the Prospector last season and the flat spot under the touring brackets does solve a lot of the climbing issues with rocker. I had good traction in some icy spots where I have slipped before last spring. It also keeps the rocker between the feet feel you'd expect out of aboard with the rocker camber profile.
> 
> Venture's just skin great. Flat between the feet means you are getting a ton of skin contact. One of the best for skinning. Everyone really seems to like the Zelix. That one or the Zephyr would probably be the models you would want to look at. Pretty outrageous float with Venture's too. Their boards are built very well for floating in powder.
> 
> ...





PNWsnow said:


> I like the Billy Goat, they just dont make it long enough. I was looking for something around 164. I know there is people out there that will argue that 2cm is not much of a diffrent but i think diffrent. Thanks for the recomendation.


Thanks for all the info. After a good talk with the guy at the local shop I ended up buying the Billy Goat 162. The reason I went with the Billy Goat it, I have been mostly ridding the mervin products. I like the set back and it is a stiff board. I know it is well made. 

On a side note while at another shop I was looking at the jones solution and noticed some poor. On one one of the splits the there was a 1mm gap between the base material and the nose edge. I could see the core material. In addition the inside edges didn't line up. Was really suprised that I saw that poor quality in a new board. Should of taken a picture, my bad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you are fine with the BG. Everyone really seems to like it. I wish Mervin did full wrap around edges. At least on their split line. Probably a non issue. There is just a lot more small impacts. Skinning and such. Then again if you delam it, probably means a new board. That ain't bad.

I've been lucky to be able to take out several different splits over a season. Ultimately it is best if you can try before you buy. So if you know what you are getting not a bad idea to go with it. 

For the Solution. Was that a current season model? I was under the impression that the run two seasons ago had problems, but last year was fine overall. The carbon Solution sure looks nice but damn that would suck if it had construction issues after dropping that amount of cash.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Love BG split [email protected] 180#. Last year, I didn't make it out bc much, but rode the hell out of it inbounds and its held up. I thought about getting a 162 but my reasoning (perhaps faulty...idk but haven't had any problems so far)...was if its really deep, am I going to be out there in higher avy risk..No...I'd be riding inbounds and the easy slack goods...and if really deep I'd do my 164 C Slasher. And do I really want a bigger pow board when its just 8-10" and can I get by with with 159...Yes; (btw for inbounds usual days a solid BG 156 would be ideal). Thus asking myself what are the most usual conditions that I would be in BC skinning around and having a good size to deal with varied ice, slush, corn and hopefully fair bit of pow...thus chose the 159.

Also Wish it had full wrap edges. 

Idk anything about skinning compared to other board profiles but ordered crampons with this year's Spark Afterburners figuring crampons should take care of most any slippage issues...but idk. I just wish they would hurry the F#$% up and get here already...folks are already hitting it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hopefully you get them soon. Looking forward to going pinnless myself.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I think you are fine with the BG. Everyone really seems to like it. I wish Mervin did full wrap around edges. At least on their split line. Probably a non issue. There is just a lot more small impacts. Skinning and such. Then again if you delam it, probably means a new board. That ain't bad.
> 
> I've been lucky to be able to take out several different splits over a season. Ultimately it is best if you can try before you buy. So if you know what you are getting not a bad idea to go with it.
> 
> For the Solution. Was that a current season model? I was under the impression that the rin two seasons had problems, but last year was fine overall. The carbon Solution sure looks nice but damn that would suck if it had construction issues after dropping that amount of cash.


The solution was this years board. Still had some of the shipping plastic on it! Hopefully it was a one of a kind.


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

I returned an Abacus after testing it out inbounds - when in ride mode the 2 halves rubbed together and sounded like plywood about to break.

Also, you might want splitboard crampons - I got some Mr Chomps and love them - skinning up steep and slipping backwards drove me crazy!


----------

